# Selling Hotel photography



## melmills (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi
i recently took pictures of a wedding in a new hotel. I posted pictures on my website and have been approached by the director of marketing of the hotel who would like to use my pictures to promote weddings. She told me she would need a few pictures to use whenever they want for any medium (press, web, signboard, their websites...) and to transfer my rights for 5 years.

I have no idea on how to charge this well known hotel group.

I would be verey pleased if you could help me with this and how you would charge them if it would happen to you. 

Thanks very much in advance for your answers


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2015)

i believe we have a few people on the forum that usually pop up and post some links that can help with this...hopefully they will see this post. 
unfortunately, it seems like most of the time that we have someone tell this same story, it usually ends with the company assuming they could get the photos for free and do not want to pay anything for them...or maybe they just offer to put your watermark or other identifying mark on them somewhere for "exposure".


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

^^ The Truth! ^^  A few months ago I lost a bid on a job to shoot a new multi-million dollar construction project for an International company because my bid of $4500 was too high!  Rights management used to be a great way to make some very good money, but in today's climate of cell phone snaps, the value of quality commercial photography has tanked.  For a major international hotel chain and for unlimited use over five years, I would be thinking in the $1000+ per image for non-exclusive licensing and 3-4 times that if they wanted exclusive use, *HOWEVER*...  if you actually want to close this deal, then lead with, "Thank-you for your interest in my work.  I would love to collaborate with you on this.  What is YOUR budget for the project?"  They're going to lead with a minimal amount, and you should be able to counter for at least a 10% increase over their initial offer but it's a dodgy game.  I could easily see them thinking a total of $500 was appropriate, and if that works for you, then great. 

The short answer is, there's no answer any more!


----------



## Designer (Aug 27, 2015)

You're going to need signed model releases for anybody who is identifiable in the shots.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 27, 2015)

Do you know per image how you charged the wedding party,  If you approached the hotel having seen a photo of one of there rooms how much would they charge you for staying in it.


----------



## medic2230 (Aug 27, 2015)

If they won't go for the money try to work out free stays in their hotel group for 5 years. If a well know national corp then you could make out pretty well for vacations.


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2015)

Designer said:


> You're going to need signed model releases for anybody who is identifiable in the shots.


Actually, the Hotel (the publisher) would need the valid signed model releases.
The photographer usually gets those because the photographer is there when the photos are made.
If the photographer publishes the photos the photographer is well advised to have valid releases on file.
The OP does not show a location in their profile, so not only might copyright and publishing laws be different in another country, market value is likely to be different too.

And recognizable is decided by the people in the photos, not the photographer or the hotel. So a shot of the back of someone's head may require the publisher to track that person down and get a signed release.

The release is only really needed if someone subsequently decides they need to be compensated for being in the photo.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

KmH said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to need signed model releases for anybody who is identifiable in the shots.
> ...


 Strictly speak, true, however, if the photographer isn't able to provide them, the hotel (assuming they have half a clue) isn't going to pay a cent for the images since they won't be usuable, ergo, the photographer "needs" them to provide to his client (the hotel).


----------



## melmills (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Thanks for your answers. There is a model release. They are ok to pay it s just i don t know how much i could charge. How much would you evaluate this type of thing? Thanks in advance


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 27, 2015)

Can you post one or a couple of the images? Even with a huge watermark through it or something?

For me, I cant put a number on what you can charge unless I see the images.


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

All the pillow mints you can eat!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

melmills said:


> Hi Thanks for your answers. There is a model release. They are ok to pay it s just i don t know how much i could charge. How much would you evaluate this type of thing? Thanks in advance


Again, start by asking them what their budget is for the project. It's really not a case of what you should charge any more, but rather, if what they're willing to pay is enough.


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2015)

melmills said:


> Hi Thanks for your answers. There is a model release. They are ok to pay it s just i don t know how much i could charge. How much would you evaluate this type of thing? Thanks in advance


In what market area?


----------

